
The United States of America Is Decadent and Depraved - billconan
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/12/19/the-united-states-of-america-is-decadent-and-depraved
======
palad1n
"This was the guilt of your sister Sodom: she and her daughters had pride,
excess of food, and prosperous ease, but did not aid the poor and needy. They
were haughty, and did abominable things before me; therefore I removed them
when I saw it." [Ezekiel 16:49-50, NRSV]

------
coffee9
Thanks (((James Traub))) for the insightful article.

~~~
dang
You can't do this here, and we've banned the account. Please don't create
accounts to break the site guidelines with.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

